# Quick Help, advice & Experience PLEASE! Epson WF 7510



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to sublimation printing and have been trying to research information on printers, however I thought I'd throw this out and see if I can receive some quick feedback.

Question: Has anyone used the Epson WF7510 as a sublimation printer for mugs, key chains, tiles, and poly t-shirt printing?

I understand that the choice printer for oversized printing may be the Ricoh, however I can't justify the price for a start-up/craft business endeavor, compared to this printer with Cobra's system.

The issue is Epson is offering them for $70 off, but today is the final day of the sale. Should I pull the trigger?

Epson WorkForce WF-7510 All-in-One Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

Thank you for any information you can share.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

They work great, I've been using a 7520 since my last 1100 died, love the 2 paper trays, can keep 8.5x11 and 13x19 loaded at once.
I'm using refillable carts instead of a ciss system though


----------



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

superD70 said:


> They work great, I've been using a 7520 since my last 1100 died, love the 2 paper trays, can keep 8.5x11 and 13x19 loaded at once.
> I'm using refillable carts instead of a ciss system though



Thank you for the input. Do you print with the Cobra inks? Specifically the high heat inks?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

No I use Chinese ink I buy in bulk, I've used epsons for 20 years, they are hard to beat


----------



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

superD70 said:


> No I use Chinese ink I buy in bulk, I've used epsons for 20 years, they are hard to beat


Excellent, thanks again. Forgive me for asking stupid questions, I'm having a tough time understanding all the specifics of the different types of inks/media.

I want to verify that this will utilize and produce the sublimation inks that are heat pressed to hard substrates, not just pigment ink.

Are the inks that you're using dye or pigment?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm using Dye sub inks, and yes I heat press onto hard substrates and poly fabric.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a 7010 for 113$ if you don't need the scanner, pretty much the same printer.
I've bought dozens of their refurbs, never had an issue yet
http://m.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&sku=C11CB59201-N


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

superD70 said:


> Here's a 7010 for 113$ if you don't need the scanner, pretty much the same printer.
> I've bought dozens of their refurbs, never had an issue yet
> Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - Refurbished - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


Thanks so much for this!!! I have one of these and wanted another to convert to SUB. Saw them selling on ebay for 300+. Even with a 1-year extended repair/exchange warranty it was only 140.00. Thats about what I paid for my first one two years ago. Thanks again. BTW, I sent you a PM message. Thanks


----------



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

superD70 said:


> Here's a 7010 for 113$ if you don't need the scanner, pretty much the same printer.
> I've bought dozens of their refurbs, never had an issue yet
> Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - Refurbished - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


Thanks! I just purchased one. Help me understand, please...the pigment inks that come with the printer will work for sublimating on 100% Poly fabrics? True or False?

Should I purchase 2, one for hard substrates and dye sub ink & 1 for fabrics?

I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help!

Also, can you tell me what kind of paper you suggest for both substrates?
 I'm SO excited!!


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

EyeJustCut1 said:


> Thanks! I just purchased one. Help me understand, please...the pigment inks that come with the printer will work for sublimating on 100% Poly fabrics? True or False?
> 
> Should I purchase 2, one for hard substrates and dye sub ink & 1 for fabrics?
> 
> ...



No, PIGMENT (stock in the 7010) inks will work for cotton transfers but not SUBLIMATION transfers. Dye Sub transfers require Dye Sub ink and only work reliably with 100% White or Lite polyester garments and poly coated hard surface materials such as mugs, key chains, coasters, license plates, etc.

CalhTech>


----------



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

calhtech said:


> No, PIGMENT (stock in the 7010) inks will work for cotton transfers but not SUBLIMATION transfers. CalhTech>


I apologize, I meant 100% Cotton, let me rephrase. Will the pigment inks shipped with the 7010 work to sublimate on 100% cotton tshirts?

Is it a good idea to have a printer for cotton compatible inks with a separate printer for high heat sublimation inks?

I would assume that a number of people would like cotton over poly, which is why I'm asking.

Also, please offer experience on suggested paper.

Thanks again! The help I've received has been incredible.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

EyeJustCut1 said:


> I apologize, I meant 100% Cotton, let me rephrase. Will the pigment inks shipped with the 7010 work to sublimate on 100% cotton tshirts?
> 
> Is it a good idea to have a printer for cotton compatible inks with a separate printer for high heat sublimation inks?
> 
> ...


Yes they will PRINT (not SUBLIMATE def: sublimation - Chemistry To cause (a solid or gas) to change state without becoming a liquid.)
fine on cotton fabric. I use Neenah Jetpro Softstretch for white or lites and 3G Opaque, for darks.

CalhTech>


----------



## EyeJustCut1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi again. I purchased the 7510, from Epson and now am debating on the ink source. Thanks again for the link for the printer.

Would anyone be willing to share their experience as far as which ink and system to purchase? I'm leaning towards Cobra, but am wondering if there are any other companies that equal them as far as quality & support. I'm also not sure if I should go with refillable carts or CIS System. Any input? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

EyeJustCut1 said:


> Hi again. I purchased the 7510, from Epson and now am debating on the ink source. Thanks again for the link for the printer.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to share their experience as far as which ink and system to purchase? I'm leaning towards Cobra, but am wondering if there are any other companies that equal them as far as quality & support. I'm also not sure if I should go with refillable carts or CIS System. Any input? Thanks in advance.


I vote for Cobra and CIS. If you choose refillable cartridges buy an extra set so you can swap out empty one(s) and keep the job rolling.

Plus Cobraink with provide you with the ICC profiles for your Epson, which will make your foray into sublimation even easier.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

EyeJustCut1 said:


> Hi again. I purchased the 7510, from Epson and now am debating on the ink source. Thanks again for the link for the printer.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to share their experience as far as which ink and system to purchase? I'm leaning towards Cobra, but am wondering if there are any other companies that equal them as far as quality & support. I'm also not sure if I should go with refillable carts or CIS System. Any input? Thanks in advance.


Since you are new to all this I would advise you go with the cobra inks and refillable carts. Cobra will be able to give you support you won't get with imported inks and you will need that help until you have mastered sublimation.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

EyeJustCut1 said:


> I apologize, I meant 100% Cotton, let me rephrase. Will the pigment inks shipped with the 7010 work to sublimate on 100% cotton tshirts?
> 
> Is it a good idea to have a printer for cotton compatible inks with a separate printer for high heat sublimation inks?
> 
> ...



You can't sublimate on cotton garments, that process only works on poly fabric and other coated goods.
Cotton transfers are printed on polymer transfer papers that leave a thin polymer layer with the ink on the garment, I personally hate the look & feel of these but many have success with it, I screenprinting all my non poly items instead.


----------

